# September Photos :)



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

I only sliced my finger open once with an exacto knife...to find out there's a new use for echotech glue...Liquid Band-Aid.


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Very nice pieces I really like your favia I must get some


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Good luck with the rotundaflora... That shit is a pain in the ass. Some nice pieces though man. I want a piece of the yellow guy..and the yellow and red cyphastrea

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

nice yuma garden!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Tristan said:


> Good luck with the rotundaflora... That shit is a pain in the ass. Some nice pieces though man. I want a piece of the yellow guy..and the yellow and red cyphastrea
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Pain in the ass in what sort of way. The cyphastrea is actually green and red. I have it flipped on its side as bottom was white from no light so I'm trying to bring it back a bit. Thanks for the kind words


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> nice yuma garden!


These are just a few Yuma for sale. Ill upload a photo of my full Yuma collection.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

uniboob said:


> Pain in the ass in what sort of way. The cyphastrea is actually green and red. I have it flipped on its side as bottom was white from no light so I'm trying to bring it back a bit. Thanks for the kind words


Its a tricky one in keeping its colour and overall health in my experience. I think it needs to be fed constantly and I still can't figure out the best spot for mine. To be honest I think my tank just can't grow it. We have some at the store that have been there for 3 months and they lose and gain colour like the changes in the weather lol.


----------

